# Foxtails



## Zaiya (Jun 8, 2013)

I just ran into an ad for bales of hay, but it says they have foxtails in them. Are foxtails OK for rabbits? Other than the fact that it will probably get caught in their fur...


----------



## JBun (Jun 8, 2013)

I would avoid hay with foxtails. They're a pain in the butt, and get stuck in everything. And at least with horses, the sharp seeds can get stuck between the gums and teeth and cause an infection. I don't know if the same thing can happen with rabbits. It's really hard finding a good quality hay when looking at ads. I know, I just wasted my whole day going to get hay that I was told was good quality horse hay, and when I got there it was crap and only good for cows. You will probably have the best luck getting good hay from a farmer that bales more than a few hundred bales. The more they do, the better quality the hay will probably be. Also ask what type of grass it is. If they can't tell you, then best to not get it from them. Also don't get fescue grass hay, as sometimes it can contain mold toxins. You don't want weeds, or hay that has gotten wet since it was cut. You want an excellent quality horse hay, and the more you have to pay, the chances are the better quality it is. Better to pay a little bit more and get a good hay, then end up with junk.


----------



## Zaiya (Jun 9, 2013)

Ya, since I have been studying both horses and rabbits, I know lots about hay, including that a good smelling, dry, and greenish hay is alot better than a dusty or moldy smelling brown hay.  I thought foxtails and other weeds probably wouldn't be too good for them. And I forgot - what type of hay is best for adult rabbits? I know that one (alfalfa or timothy) is better for young rabbits and one is better for adults, or something like that...

I was thinking that getting a bale of hay would probably be cheaper in the long run than continuously buying bags of hay from walmart.


----------



## JBun (Jun 9, 2013)

A bale is much cheaper, you just have to make sure to get good quality. Usually feed stores will have a good quality hay. Grass hay is for all buns, alflafa for nursing moms, young buns, and rabbits that have a hard time keeping weight on and don't have sludge issues. Grass hay can generally be immediately introduced in a rabbits diet, alfalfa has to be slowly introduced as it can cause stomach upset for many buns.


----------



## Zaiya (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok, we have a feed store somewhere around here that I will see if they have hay bales. I'll also keep checking the paper and craigslist for hay.


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 19, 2013)

Update: The feed store only carries alfalfa hay! Maybe I'll ask my friend where she gets the hay for her horses...


----------

